# TIA V16 mit Startdrive, Technologie Objekt



## robertmag (16 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich hab eine Drehzahlachse als TO projektiert (S120-Antrieb, S7 1516), Telegramm 105. Ist es möglich, die Bits 0 und 3 vom STW1 irgendwie manuell zu steuern? Freigabe geht mit Baustein MC_POWER. Ich bräuchte für das Lastspiel ohne Vorlast die Pulsfreigabe und Betriebsfreigabe kurz (für 1 Sekunde) gleichzeitig während des Betriebs wegnehmen.


----------



## zako (16 März 2021)

Wenn Dir die Möglichkeiten mit MC_POWER nicht ausreichen kannst Du per OB Postservo die Daten zum Antrieb manipulieren. Das kann man z.B. auch bei mechanisch gekoppelten Achsen machen und erstmal die identischen Datem auf alle Achsen schreiben - falls nun die Drehmomente doch nicht gleich sind manipuliert man leicht den Drehzahlsollwert für die Folgeachse.
Aber bist Du sicher ob das Sinn macht was Du da vorhast? Schau Dir lieber mal die Chipkörpertemperaturen in r37 an. Bei Bedarf bringt eine dynamische Pulsfrequenzumschaltung mehr - das geht beim SINAMICS während des Betriebs.


----------



## robertmag (16 März 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank! D.h. ich kann per Postservo das STW1 vom 0x47F  in das 0x476 "umwandeln" und zum Antrieb weiterschicken? Oder verstehe ich falsch?.. Sorry für dumme Frage


----------



## zako (17 März 2021)

... anbei die harte Tour mittels OB95 (OB Post-Servo)


----------



## robertmag (30 März 2021)

Hab gerade mit PostServo ausprobiert. Bei mir kommt dann MC Technologie-Alarm 421. Safety hab ich nicht projektiert. Gibt es Abhilfe dazu, das Alarm 421 zu vermeiden?


----------



## NBerger (31 März 2021)

Das TO-Objekt hätte da schon gerne die Steuerhoheit. Im die Beine weck treten ist nicht gerade nett.

Warum geht das nicht über MC-Power?


----------



## robertmag (31 März 2021)

MC-Power schaltet den Antrieb mit AUS3 aus. Bräuchte aber mit AUS2.

Hier gibt's auch Topic dazu:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...h-technology-object/201567?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## IBES (8 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

jetzt mache ich das Thema nochmal auf... 

Ich möchte gerne einen SEW MDX61B mit DEF32B V1.2 übers Profinet steuern.
Wenn ich das TO MC_Power enable, bleibt das im Busy hängen... An was kann denn das liegen??

VG
Sebastian


----------



## NBerger (9 Juli 2021)

Das ist normal das der MC_Power Busy bleibt...
Eingeschaltet ist wenn Status true ist...


----------



## IBES (9 Juli 2021)

Aber als Fehlermeldung kommt dann bei True an "MC_MoveVelocity" das der Antrieb nicht freigegeben ist. 
Oder fehlt es dann hier noch an der Hardwareverschaltung. 
Laut Handbuch reicht es doch den DI00 mit "Freigabe" zu verschalten. Oder Braucht der SEW noch mehr Signale Hardwareseitig?
Braucht der SEW noch eine Dauerhafte 24V Versorgung?  
An der 7-Segment Anzeige ist ein "U" zu lesen.


----------



## zako (9 Juli 2021)

robertmag schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich hab eine Drehzahlachse als TO projektiert (S120-Antrieb, S7 1516), Telegramm 105. Ist es möglich, die Bits 0 und 3 vom STW1 irgendwie manuell zu steuern? Freigabe geht mit Baustein MC_POWER. Ich bräuchte für das Lastspiel ohne Vorlast die Pulsfreigabe und Betriebsfreigabe kurz (für 1 Sekunde) gleichzeitig während des Betriebs wegnehmen.



Es gibt mittlerweile den Befehl "MC_SetAxisSTW":





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------

